
Ask HN: How do you ethically collect browser information? - axismundi
I recently joined a company that offers browser-based products. I would like to collect some information about my users browsers for development purposes: browser vendor, engine, OS, CPU, and device type&#x2F;model, screen resolution so that when they have a problem, I can reproduce it as close to their environment as possible. NOTE I&#x27;m not interested in fingerprinting, analytics etc. It&#x27;s just to be able to quickly diagnose a problem.<p>How do you do that in an ethical, privacy-respecting manner? Are there any npm packages you can recommend?
======
paktek123
Collecting info should be optional so people can opt out. This needs to be
communicated clearly. Purposes need to be stated.

------
dddddaviddddd
Excepting screen resolution, most of this information is simply available in
the useragent.

